# Houston at our house, for anyone who cares....



## richg99 (Aug 27, 2017)

As it happened, I was heading for Florida to catch a snook when Harvey reared his ugly head. The trip was planned long ago, and, since I was Summering (is that a word?) in Tennessee, I couldn't do much about my Houston house anyhow.... I went to Florida.

The fishing trip was an almost bust, but I did catch my bucket list snook.

Reports and photos from our next-door neighbors in Houston have been, so far, encouraging. The front street is flooded. The little lake in the back yard is rising but hasn't risen yet to the house level. The next few days will be critical. My golfing buddy, who lives about a 1/2 mile away, has recorded 23 inches of rain as of noon today!

The brown patch shown in one of the pictures is, I think, floating pine needles!

Not much that I can do. I am back in Tennessee, watching and waiting. If we get some water in the house, I will probably head there, not that I can do much. 

We've lived in that same house for 27 years and never had an issue, through some major rain events. This one is different.

Photos below. richg99

p.s. No matter how all of this comes out......a smart guy once told me that..."if you can solve a problem with either money or time, it is NOT a real problem". I agree. RG


----------



## ggoldy (Aug 27, 2017)

My fingers are crossed for you. Looks like it may come around for another pass.


----------



## overboard (Aug 27, 2017)

Good luck Rich, hope your home is spared.


----------



## Rumblejohn (Aug 27, 2017)

Prayers for the people of Houston.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 28, 2017)

TV had one statistic that stood out.

The 24-hour rainfall record at Bush Intercontinental airport was a bit over 16 inches yesterday.

That beat the 1945 year largest rainfall in 24 hours record by 8 inches. i.e. a record that stood for 62 years was DOUBLED. 

No matter what the population grew, doubling the previous rainfall record is unprecedented.

richg99


----------



## Fire1386 (Aug 28, 2017)

That is one impressive drainage system to handle that much rain and not have worse flooding than what is in the pics. I don't think our storm sewers here would have handle it so well. Good luck Rich99 and hopefully your house fairs well out of all this....


----------



## richg99 (Aug 28, 2017)

Obviously, we are not out of the woods yet, not by a long shot.

The major issue is that we are on the Gulf of Mexico coast. That means that we are already nearly at sea level. 

I think my place, which is 70 miles inland, is about 20 feet above sea level. 

As they are now releasing water from two large reservoirs (Addicks and Barker). Those waters will flow into Buffalo Bayou and finally into Galveston Bay. All of that new flow will slow down the outflow of water from the Northern ends of the city.

Additionally, every drop of rain that drops, even way to the North of town, will also have to flow out via the same two rivers (San Jacinto and Trinity) and on into Galveston Bay.

All of this [email protected]#$ water is flowing into one place. Sooner or later, there will be more water flowing out than the rivers and bayous can handle at one time, and there will be backups up my way. The only hope is for it to STOP RAINING long enough to let nature take its course and let the waters go down to the sea. 

richg99

p.s. my daughter lives a few miles from us. Here is a picture she just sent me showing her street. She is still dry, ...but, note the kayakers helping out!


----------



## BillPlayfoot (Aug 28, 2017)

I hope it doesn't flood your home. 
I have seen pictures where cars are totally submerged.


----------



## Fire1386 (Aug 28, 2017)

It is good to see others pitching into help others out. That is what I love about this country, when things get tough people come together to do what they can. Task force 1 from Ohio headed down and is helping getting people out who are stranded. May all the first responders (professional or volunteer ) be protected. Hopefully the 2 rivers are able to do their job and the rain slows to allow it. I sit and look at the pics and videos coming out from this hurricane and am stunned. Unbelievable amount of water and can't imagine the clean up job once the water recides. Again, hopefully you and your families houses are spared.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 28, 2017)

The latest story from TV is that Harvey will slip BACK into the Gulf for a day, then build strength to again become another Tropical Depression...... and come to visit Texas again!

The only little bit of good in that theory is they are saying that the re-enter point will be to the East of Houston. That means that Beaumont and the Louisiana coast will get hit. 

Candidly, we've already had our 24/30 inches and don't need another dump.

richg99


----------



## FormerParatrooper (Aug 28, 2017)

Hope the best for you and your family Rich. 

I do a lot of work at MD Anderson, TMC, Texas Children's and Methodist, all by the Houston Zoo, have you heard how that area is doing? I was there in Apr of 2016 for a minor flood event and Fannin St past Holcombe Blvd was completely submerged.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 28, 2017)

I have not heard anything about those areas. Since they are so near the Buffalo Bayou and downtown, I'd imagine that they have been hit pretty hard. Don't really know.

I am in Tennessee, and, other than photos from my kids and my neighbors, I have no more information than any one of you. 

On TV, they just again showed the graphic of Harvey going BACK out to sea, and then turning around and hitting the Texas coast again. That is a new one on me.

richg99


----------



## FormerParatrooper (Aug 28, 2017)

I am seeing that forecast too. We have seen them skip along coasts, but to come inland, hang out and return to loop back in, just crazy.


----------



## Jim (Aug 28, 2017)

Good Luck Rich,
Hoping the worst is over.


----------



## edwonbass (Aug 28, 2017)

Wow Rich, I hope you stay on the right side of luck! I've seen the coverage on TV and it's bad down there. It's amazing seeing bass boats in the streets.


----------



## Johnny (Aug 29, 2017)

Rich, you are always in my thoughts - at our age, we just can't take many more hits
from Mother Nature !! each one seems to get a bit harder and harder and harder. 
I hope you are recovering satisfactorly from the knife and all is well there
and I wish you strength and wellness for you and your bride as well.
on this mornings news, there was a couple from Miami that went to Houston for medical
reasons and the wife said she had weathered many storms and hurricanes in South Florida
but the flooding in Houston was _"unprecedented"_ to fathom, [in her words].
they can't leave because her husband is recovering from major surgury.
the bad news is the water issues in your TX home - the good news is you are not stuck there.

Prayers and thoughts for you, your family, your home and everyone in the TX/LA areas.


.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 29, 2017)

Thanks Johnny. So far, we have been blessed with no water reaching our house. It is all around but hasn't risen quite enough yet to hit us. We shall see.

Yes, this flood is unprecedented. No one could have forecast that much rain in such a short time.

Thanks,. richg99

p.s. I did catch one scrawny Snook last Saturday near Bradenton. I'm not much for chumming and boring bobber fishing with a shad swimming around for hours. If I ever do it again, I'll bring my own gear. Ha!


----------



## Johnny (Aug 29, 2017)

Rich - the preferred method for snook is casting around the mangrove bushes
just like bass fishing. with the same equipment, just different baits.
very fun to catch and one of the best eating fish from the salt !!

bobber fishing with live bait is not what professional saltwater guides use around here.
casting live or artificial baits are just as productive (if not more so).
a few weeks ago, we were fishing off the jetty rocks at an inlet for sheepshead and the snook were
swarming the area. so bad it actually turned off some of the fishermen (such as myself)
that were fishing for tablefare - not sport.
of course, it was out of season and none could be kept. just a nusiance for me (and some others).
sort of like when you go bass fishing with all the latest tackle and all you catch is _CARP_ !!! LOL
the season rules vary from coast to coast in Florida. so being kept up to date of the laws is imperative.
Hope your next trip is more productive. (They have snook on the Texas Coast also).



.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 29, 2017)

Texas snook. Yes, they are a different species but they are Snook. They are prevalent near Brownsville, a short 6 or 7 hour drive from me. (It IS Texas, you know).

Unfortunately, the best times to catch them are in the Summer, when I am in TN. 

Right now, my bucket list is OK. Ha Ha! 
richg99


----------



## SeaFaring (Sep 3, 2017)

Hey, how are things shaking out after a few days?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Sep 3, 2017)

Thanks for asking. I am still in Tennessee, but my daughter did a walk-through on Friday and picked up our mail (first mail in a week). 

All is well and the interior of the house doesn't show any damage. No damage outside either, according to her and two of my neighbors. We were blessed, as were our neighbors. A friend who lives less than a mile away recorded 43 inches of rain. He didn't suffer any damage either!

Just a matter of a mile or two and there is complete devastation. The weather spared us and we are thankful.

richg99


----------



## Stumpalump (Sep 5, 2017)

Harvey is so yesterday.... Irma is coming and I hear she is Hawt!


----------



## Rumblejohn (Sep 5, 2017)

Stumpalump said:


> Harvey is so yesterday.... Irma is coming and I hear she is Hawt!


 
Time to batten down the hatches here!

We haven't had one in our area since '05

Not looking forward too it, we have a yard full of huge live oaks.

John


----------



## richg99 (Sep 5, 2017)

Yep, Irma looks like she might be headed for ALL of Florida. That State gets hit often enough, but I've never seen one start on the South end and then run all of the way to the North end.

The fact that, if she did that, she'd be pointing right at Tennessee.... has me interested, too.

How far away is December first?

richg99


----------



## Fire1386 (Sep 5, 2017)

Stumpalump you must not live in Texas, those people don't think it is so yesterday. They are still living it.....


----------



## Stumpalump (Sep 5, 2017)

Fire1386 said:


> Stumpalump you must not live in Texas, those people don't think it is so yesterday. They are still living it.....


Understood. 10% of Huston is a lot of people. It's 2nd or 3rd to NYC as far as population so that's a lot of people affected. I keep up with Yellowstone out here because it's rumbling. The largest and most earthquakes in 30 years are happening now, huge swarm of quakes nearby in Soda Springs Idaho going on right now, the head Volcanologist/Geologist at Yellowstone for 15 years quit last week, NASA developed a plan this year to mitigate the pressure and chance for eruption and the ground around it has risen 3". Hurricanes will seem like a sneeze compaired to that bastard if it blows.


----------



## Kismet (Sep 5, 2017)

Rich, I'm glad your Texas home is dry. News reports put the thing in a catastrophic category.
Be well, safe, and dry.

=D>


----------



## richg99 (Sep 5, 2017)

Stump. I read about the massive potential if that volcano blows. 

Just what we need. 3 catastrophic items in a month.


----------



## overboard (Sep 5, 2017)

I keep up with Yellowstone out here because it's rumbling. The largest and most earthquakes in 30 years are happening now, huge swarm of quakes nearby in Soda Springs Idaho going on right now, the head Volcanologist/Geologist at Yellowstone for 15 years quit last week, NASA developed a plan this year to mitigate the pressure and chance for eruption and the ground around it has risen 3". Hurricanes will seem like a sneeze compaired to that bastard if it blows.[/quote]

Interesting, hear that mentioned on occasion but not too much, if that sucker blows the resulting damage will be cataclysmic.


----------

